# Need AC unit changed out



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Outside unit is leaking and needs to be replaced. Just changed this out 4yrs ago??


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

If it was new when you bought it, it should still be under warranty. Most condenser's come with a five year parts warranty. I'm an A/C tech with Anderson Air. Send me a PM and I'll get you our information and possibly some info on getting the part under waranty.

Scott Traynom


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

shoot splittine a PM...Theres several threads on here from folks on the forum that have been very very pleased with his work and prices


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

before you replace the condenser unit, you may want to have an Infiltration test done on your house, and a manual J load run, with the new higher efficiency units you may be able to reduce the size of the unit and save money on both the up front cost and the running cost.. if you have any questions you can give me a call or pm me.. 

If you want a referral check with Sky at Escambia Electric

Don


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

WHY did they change SEER ratings and now instead of spending 800 bucks it costs us 2 grand today... 

Has anyone had any POWER BILL efficency experience on Closed Cell foam houses? 3500 ft kept down at 68 anytime of the day...... Id like to see the bills......


----------

